# Post gallbladder surgery dx



## NIEVESM (Oct 27, 2009)

Hello everyone, I am coding a patient who had gallbladder removed 10 days ago. She came back for a follow visit with her primary care due to having pain, vomiting etc. as result of surgery. Dr. gave me dx 574.20 (calculus of gallbladder) Now if the gallbladder is removed why should I still code 574.20. Would be more apropiate to code v45.79 abscence of organ??  Please help, thanks.


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 27, 2009)

You need to be coding surgical complications and you do NOT code the calculus of gallbladder since the patient cannot possible have that dx anymore.


----------



## NIEVESM (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks mitchellde for your help. Have a nice day.


----------



## NIEVESM (Oct 27, 2009)

Now do you agree with dx code 576.0?


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 27, 2009)

Only if that is what the physician documents, usually the patient has jaundice if that is the dx.  You are saying surgical complications so I would go the direction of 998.89 for other surgical complications with an E code of E878.6 and your codes for vomiting etc.


----------



## NIEVESM (Oct 27, 2009)

Ok, thanks so much again.


----------

